# In-Telegence + Carmunity.com GmbH



## dk84 (22 Oktober 2011)

hallo liebe community,​
bei mir auf der rechnung stehen 2 fremdanbieter und zwar In-Telegence + Carmunity.com GmbH.
da ich es versäumt hatte mir die letzten rechnungen anzugucken, weil ich ja von den 40€ festpreis ausgegangen bin, habe ich jetzt erst gemerkt das mir von beiden fremdanbietern seid 3 monaten je 4,99 pro woche abgezogen werden/wurden.

angeblich für irgendwelche videos , die ich angebl 2 mal bestätigt hatte. nun habe ich beide angebieter letzte woche angeschrieben, und von beiden anbietern wurden die abos angebl gestoppt.
nun sehe ich im kundencenter meines anbieters, das wieder 4,99 dazu gekommen sind, kann aber nicht eingesehen werden von wem erst auf der nächsten rechnung.

also wieder angeschrieben und Carmunity.com GmbH meinte es sei seit 14.10. alles gekündigt, auf der antwort des 2. anbieters warte ich noch ...

nun habe ich bei meinen anbieter, die fremdanbieter sperren lasse, das gilt aber nur für künfitige, nicht für aktuell laufende abos ... kann ich mich da mit einem anwalt/verbraucherschutzzentrale irgendwie durchsetzten, damit das aufhört? bin jetzt schon 150€ los geworden.

besteht die möglichkeit das man das geld wiederbekommt???

mfg dorfkind

ps: wenn das einer der anbieter lesen sollte, ihr könnt gern bei mir persönlich vorbei kommen, aber denkt dran euch nen sani-kasten einzupacken, ihr ...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
22.10.11 11:13 - habe nun eine sms bekommen 'ihr abo bei handyakt wurde gekündigt', letzte woche war es noch ein anderer name, scheinbar hat In-Telegence mehrere verschiedene scheinfirmen (wie interconmedia) ...


----------



## Reducal (22 Oktober 2011)

dk84 schrieb:


> nun habe ich bei meinen anbieter, die fremdanbieter sperren lasse, das gilt aber nur für künfitige, nicht für aktuell laufende abos ... kann ich mich da mit einem anwalt/verbraucherschutzzentrale irgendwie durchsetzten, damit das aufhört?


Mit de Sperre ist das doch nun schon erledigt. Außerdem solltest du zukünftig stets aufpassen wo/wie deine Daten verwendet werden. Carmunity hat sich die Buchung nicht aus den Fingern gesaugt.



dk84 schrieb:


> besteht die möglichkeit das man das geld wiederbekommt?


Natürlich, du schreibst es doch selbst:





dk84 schrieb:


> mit einem anwalt



Ansonsten gilt auch für dich Teletons Rat, hier klicken:
*Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter*


----------



## sigold (30 Oktober 2011)

AUCH WENN DER STAATSANWALT IRGENDWO MAL EIN VERFAHREN GEGEN CARMUNITY EINSTELLT, DANN HEISST DAS NOCH GAR NICHTS!!! SEHR WAHRSCHEINLICH LAUFEN NOCH DUTZENDE ANZEIGEN IN ANDEREN STAEDTEN!

Wir haben jedenfalls heute die folgende Mail an Carmunity abgesetzt und werden die Anzeige auf keinen Fall zurueckziehen, egal, was diese Gauner drauf antworten...

Hallo Carmunity,

ich habe Ihr Schreiben erhalten. Dieses stellt keinesfalls einen gerichtsfesten Nachweis fuer eine Abobuchung dar, sondern ist lediglich Ihr Formschreiben fuer von Ihnen betrogene Kunden, die nach Erhalt dieses ueberhaupt nicht stichhaltigen Schreibens entmutigt den Kampf gegen Ihre betruegerischen Machenschaften aufgeben. ICH GEHOERE NICHT ZU DIESER SORTE!!!

Wir haben stattdessen inzwischen unseren Rechtsschutz-Anwalt mit der Vorbereitung einer *Sammelklage *beauftragt, nachdem im Netz mehr als genug von Ihnen auf gleiche Art und Weise abgezockte Kunden ihr Leid klagen. *Nach Auskunft unseres Anwalts ist zwischen mir und Ihrer Firma schon allein deswegen kein Abovertrag zustande gekommen, weil ich weder ausdruecklich noch konkludent eine Erklaerung zum Abschluss eines Abo-Vertrages abgegeben habe und somit keinerlei Forderung Ihrerseits gegen mich besteht. Folglich waren die von Ihnen ueber meinen Service-Provider mit meiner monatlichen Handyrechnung abgebuchten Abo-Gebuehren ohne Legitimation, d.h. in betruegerischer Absicht berechnet, eben unrechtmaessig abgezockt.*

*Im uebrigen haben wir gegen Ihr Unternehmen bereits polizeiliche Anzeige wg. vorsaetzlichem, vollendetem Betrug erstattet. Auch bei der Abt. Internetbetrug der hiesigen Polizei ist Ihr Unternehmen nicht unbekannt.* Der Vorgang laeuft unter dem Aktenzeichen 1858969/2011, und wir sind sicher, dass sich im Laufe der Zeit weitere Geschaedigte diesem Verfahren anschliessen werden. Eine E-Mail an die betreffende Stuttgarter Polizei-Dienststelle reicht schliesslich dafuer aus*.*

*Ich gebe Ihnen hiermit ein allerletztes Mal Gelegenheit, den in der Folge auch ueber die Medien (z.B. AKTE 2011)publik zu machenden Vorgang durch Rueckzahlung der zu Unrecht abgebuchten Summe von Euro 119,76 zu bereinigen.*

*Dazu erwarte ich Ihre entsprechende Rueckaeusserung vor dem 2. November sowie die Rueckueberweisung ueber mein Mobilfunkkonto vor dem 5. November.*

Mit freundlichem Gruss

Sigold            PS: WER SICH DER ANZEIGE ANSCHLIESSEN WILL IST WILLKOMMEN!!!


----------



## Hippo (31 Oktober 2011)

Meinst Du das damit?

>>> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammelklage

Ansonsten hast Du Dich mitsamt Deinem Rechtsschutzanwalt selbst ins Abseits geschossen ...


----------



## jupp11 (31 Oktober 2011)

scheint ein offener Brief zu sein: 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...com-GmbH-88773&p=320124&viewfull=1#post320124


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 Oktober 2011)

jupp11 schrieb:


> scheint ein offener Brief zu sein:
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...com-GmbH-88773&p=320124&viewfull=1#post320124
> 
> 
> > Im uebrigen haben wir gegen Ihr Unternehmen bereits polizeiliche Anzeige wg. vorsaetzlichem, vollendetem Betrug erstattet. Der Vorgang laeuft unter dem Aktenzeichen 1858969/2011, und wir sind sicher, dass sich im Laufe der Zeit weitere Geschaedigte diesem Verfahren anschliessen werden. Eine E-Mail an die betreffende Stuttgarter Polizei-Dienststelle reicht schliesslich dafuer aus.


...na die werden sich freuen! Aber immerhin bricht da mal einer aus aus der allgegenwärtigen Ohnmacht.


----------



## sigold (31 Oktober 2011)

Das ist ja wohl auch ueberfaellig! Denn diejenigen, die hier von einer Betruegerfirma mit angeblichen 25Mio Euro Jahresumsatz abgezockt werden, sind ja keine Millionaere, sondern i.d.R. Schueler,. Azubis oder Leute mit eher kleineren Einkommen, die sich zudem scheuen, eine solche Auseinandersetzung durchzuziehen. Oder auch Zeitgenossen, die sich bereits vorher anschauen durften, wie die Service-Provider diese Geier (immerhin ja Grosskunden von T-Kom, Vodafone etc) haetscheln und busieren und wie schwer sich die Justiz mit diesen ausgebufften Abzockern tut.
IST ES DA NICHT AN DER ZEIT, MAL ALS GESCHAEDIGTE GEMEINSAM AUFZUTRETEN???

Dass wir in Germanien nicht wie in Amerika per Sammelklage agieren koennen habe ich vernommen. Was mich aber mehr interressiert, ist, WAS wir machen koennen! Was hat z.B. die Bundesnetzagentur in dem Spiel fuer eine Rolle??

Jedenfalls danke sehr fuer weitere konstruktive Kommentare. Alles andere koennnt Ihr getrost stecken lassen..


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 Oktober 2011)

sigold schrieb:


> Jedenfalls danke sehr fuer weitere konstruktive Kommentare. Alles andere koennnt Ihr getrost stecken lassen..


Wie meinst´n das?


sigold schrieb:


> Was hat z.B. die Bundesnetzagentur in dem Spiel fuer eine Rolle??


Gar keine, zumindest wahrscheinlich keine von der sie wissen würde.


sigold schrieb:


> Was mich aber mehr interressiert, ist, WAS wir machen koennen!


Dann lies mal den Link hinter der großen, blauen Schrift!


Reducal schrieb:


> ....gilt auch für dich Teletons Rat, hier klicken:
> *Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter*


----------



## sigold (31 Oktober 2011)

Konstruktiv ist das Gegenteil von destruktiv, oder? Und schliesslich ist der Dschungel, in dem sich diese Chose abspielt, schon schwierig genug, oder? Der Hinweis auf die Drittanbieter war schonmal gut, obwohl die Sache hier andersrum laeuft, nachdem die Kohle bereits ueber 6 Monate hinweg gediebt wurde und allenfalls nur noch die letzte Monatsrate ueber den Provider D 1 zurueckzuholen waere. Wobei sich dieser bisher wenig kooperativ zeigt, sodass ich ueber eine weitere Anzeige wg. Beihilfe zum Betrug nachdenke. Carmunity bejubelt ja selber die uebergrosse Kulanz der grossen Provider ihm als Grosskunden gegenueber...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 Oktober 2011)

sigold schrieb:


> ....obwohl die Sache hier andersrum laeuft, nachdem die Kohle bereits ueber 6 Monate hinweg gediebt wurde und allenfalls nur noch die letzte Monatsrate ueber den Provider D 1 zurueckzuholen waere....


Das läuft bei dir nicht anders als bei den anderen Beschwerdeführern hier. Es ist nur immer wieder eine andere Sichtweise aus dem jeweiligen Standpunkt. Wie dem erwähnten Link entnommen werden kann, kann bei solider und ernsthafter Verfolgung der Sache sehr wohl der ganze Schaden wieder zurück geholt werden, wenn es einer ist. Klären kann das abschließend aber nur ein ziviles Gericht.



sigold schrieb:


> ...sodass ich ueber eine weitere Anzeige wg. Beihilfe zum Betrug nachdenke....


Das ist schön, bestätigt die Forderung nach mehr Sicherheit beim Umgang mit den neuen Technologien und versorgt die Behörden mit den erforderlichen statistischen Werten. Nur das Ergebnis für den einzelnen sollte nicht mit zu hohen Erwartungen angepeilt werden.


----------



## sigold (31 Oktober 2011)

Alles klar, danke Dir! Ich hab den Link bereits gespeichert und werde diesen dem zustaendigen Kommissar beim naechsten Termin mit bringen.
Das Ziel meiner Erwartungen ist nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen in diesem Sumpf (in dem man fast lieber Abzocker als Opfer sein moechte!) bereits ziemlich bescheiden geworden. Ich moechte nur noch die Kohle zurueckholen, die man meinem (manchmal etwas verpeiltem, weil nicht immer fuer den Kampf mit solchen Sumpfkrokodilen ausreichend aufmerkdamen ) 23jaehrigen Sohn abgezockt hat. Das werde ich wohl hinbrigen, auch dank konstruktiver Hinweisgeber wie Dir. Dass man solchen Abzockkraken in Folge weit verbreiteter Komplizenschaften  mit Nutzniessern wie den Service-Providern nicht mehr wirksam das Handwerk legen kann, ist nur EIN Anzeichen dafuer, wie krank und verdorben unser System und unsere Gesellschaft in diesem unserem armen Lande heute nun mal ist. Umso mehr kommt es drauf an, dass ab und zu einzelne Individuen aufbegehren und im Konsens mit weiteren Gesinnungsgenossen aufbegehren und sagen: Halt, Moment mal, so aber nun doch nicht!!!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 Oktober 2011)

sigold schrieb:


> Ich moechte nur noch die Kohle zurueckholen, die man meinem 23jaehrigen Sohn abgezockt hat.


Nächstes Problem: dein Sohn ist voll geschäftsfähig! Dein Aktionismus in allen Ehren aber dein Sohn ist ein Schräubchen in dem Getriebe und womöglich der Verursacher der Problematik. Bist du der Registrant zu der Mobilfunknummer oder ist es dein Sohn? Es würde mich wundern, wenn man sich (aus Datenschutzgründen) überhaupt mit dir unterhält.


----------



## fidel (31 Oktober 2011)

...bitte alle, die eine Sammelklage mittragen wollen, melden bei der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg! - habe dort Infos weitergeleitet! Bei mir laeuft bereits die Klage!!!


----------



## Heiko (31 Oktober 2011)

fidel schrieb:


> ...bitte alle, die eine Sammelklage mittragen wollen, melden bei der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg! - habe dort Infos weitergeleitet! Bei mir laeuft bereits die Klage!!!


*Es gibt in Deutschland keine Sammelklagen!*


----------



## fidel (31 Oktober 2011)

...eine Info noch fuer alle Geschaedigte: ich bin 100% ueberzeugt von einem Geschaeftsmodell dahinter! Ich selbst habe angebliche Abos auf der Rechnung, die ich nie, nie, nie abonniert habe!! (Geschweige denn, bestaetigt haette!!!) Glaubt allen Euren Kindern oder wem auch immer: es haben keine Abonnement-Bestaetigungen stattgefunden!! - Hier hilft nur die Sammelklage!!!


----------



## sigold (31 Oktober 2011)

fidel schrieb:


> ...bitte alle, die eine Sammelklage mittragen wollen, melden bei der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg! - habe dort Infos weitergeleitet! Bei mir laeuft bereits die Klage!!!


DAS IST MAL ENDLICH WAS PRAKTIKABLES!! Es stimmt zwar, dass es in D keine Sammelklagen vor Gericht gibt. Allerdings wrden die Verbraucherschutzzentralen dann wohl aktiv, wenn entsprechend viele Klagen und Anzeigen bei denen eintrudeln. Ich ha selber schon die VBSZ Bremen kontaktiert und werde nun auch die Hamburger auf meinen laufenden Anzeigenvorgang aufmerksam machen. Nicht umsonst haben die VBSZ's unlaengst der auf Senioren_Abzocke per Telefon spezialisierten Betruegerfirma SIS den Garaus gemacht...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 Oktober 2011)

Ist schon echt bemerkenswert und erschreckend, mit welchem informellen Dünnpfiff sich hier einzelne User bemerkbar machen!


----------



## sigold (31 Oktober 2011)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Ist schon echt bemerkenswert und erschreckend, mit welchem informellen Dünnpfiff sich hier einzelne User bemerkbar machen!


Ach ja? Und was ist denn, wenn manch ein selbsternannter Besserwisser in Wirklichkeit ein Informant der Gegenseite ist, der im Trueben fischt?


----------



## fidel (31 Oktober 2011)

@reducal - "fraudanalyst" : Carmunity saugt sich das sehr wohl aus den Fingern! (Bist Du Mitarbeiter oder etwa der GF selbst?!?)
Und eine Kuendigung des Abos laeuft ins Leere - das naechste Abo ist dann naemlich angeblich schon gestartet - deshalb die auflaufenden Betraege!!!
Tatsaechlich steckt dahinter ein perfides Geschaeftsmodell und die Geschaedigten versucht man zu verunglimpfen, angeblich zu dumm gewesen etc., nicht aufgepasst etc.!
Frage: warum finden dann seltsamerweise diese Abos immer nur bei Vertrags-Simkarten statt, niemals bei Prepaid-Karten?
Dumm sind wir nur, weil wir uns ueberhaupt noch auf Simkarten-Laufzeiten einlassen! Bzw. nicht nachdruecklich verlangen vom Gesetzgeber, dass diese Praktiken ein Ende haben muessen!
Und die Bundesnetzagentur, die angebliche Abkommen mit diesen Firmen getroffen hat (nachzulesen als PDF-Datei z.b. auf der Seite von mobilcom-debitel, schert sich auch auf Beschwerden hin nicht darum! Dort gibt es ein ausdrueckliches Uebereinkommen mit den Firmen, dass das Abo bestaetigt werden muss! Die Bestaetigung wird von den Firmen mit angeblichen IP-Adressen angegeben, das ist alles!!


----------



## fidel (31 Oktober 2011)

sigold schrieb:


> Ach ja? Und was ist denn, wenn manch ein selbsternannter Besserwisser in Wirklichkeit ein Informant der Gegenseite ist, der im Trueben fischt?


Hahaha, davon kann man ausgehen, besonders dann, wenn nicht wirklich ein informativer Beitrag von demjenigen kommt!


----------



## fidel (31 Oktober 2011)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Ist schon echt bemerkenswert und erschreckend, mit welchem informellen Dünnpfiff sich hier einzelne User bemerkbar machen!


"Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung" - Angst vor irgendetwas?!? Irgendwelche Aktien drin?
Und wem gilt der Pauschalangriff?


----------



## sigold (31 Oktober 2011)

Wie gesagt: Es gibt hier ganz konstruktive Beitraege, egal wie infostrotzend. Aber es gibt auch destruktive Kommentare, die stinken wie der erwaehnte Duennpfiff. Und da stellt sich dann halt die Frage: Cui bono? Wem nuetzt das bzw was soll das???


----------



## Hippo (31 Oktober 2011)

@fidel
Zum Ersten - Reducal ist alles, aber bestimmt keiner von der Gegenseite!
Vor was sollten wir denn Angst haben? Vorm "Schwarzen Mann"
Und die Aussage von RüdigerKunz mit dem Dünnpfiff unterschreibe ich sofort.

Zum Zweiten - Uboote/Maulwürfe usw haben wir immer wieder. zu 99% sind das aber "schwarze" User, d.h. nicht angemeldet.
Die kriegen dann die passenden Antworten und wir können wieder zur Tagesordnung übergehen


----------



## fidel (31 Oktober 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> @fidel
> Zum Ersten - Reducal ist alles, aber bestimmt keiner von der Gegenseite!
> Vor was sollten wir denn Angst haben? Vorm "Schwarzen Mann"
> Und die Aussage von RüdigerKunz mit dem Dünnpfiff unterschreibe ich sofort.
> ...


Interessant, das "wir"! Wieso hast Du denn auch Angst? Du fuehlst Dich da angesprochen?
Von mir? Bin ich der "Schwarze Mann" fuer Dich? - Nur weil ich mich ganz bewußt nicht registriere?

Und Du meinst ernsthaft, dass registrierte User keine Maulwuerfe sein koennten??
Ich kann dazu nur folgendes sagen: Bei einer Klage gegen diese Firmen geht es um einiges, und da steckt vieles dahinter, infolgedessen ist auch vieles moeglich (wie man z.B. heute in der Presse verfolgen konnte, hat einer der Angeklagten das Gerichtsverfahren, das gerade gestartet wurde im Falle von Abofallen, verzoegert, da ihn "die Post auf Norderney nicht erreicht" habe!) - Es geht also um Geschaeftsfuehrer, die mit allen Wassern gewaschen sind, also machen wir uns da nichts vor! - Und wer ernsthaftes Interesse daran hat, sich zusammen zu tun, wende sich am besten an die Verbraucherzentralen - mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen!
Warum lasst Ihr denn solche Diskussionen zu in Euren Foren, wenn Ihr sie dann mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten oder Verbalangriffen versucht, zu unterbinden?


----------



## sigold (31 Oktober 2011)

Fidele Antwort! Dem ist nichts hinzuzufuegen.


----------



## sigold (31 Oktober 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> @fidel
> Zum Ersten - Reducal ist alles, aber bestimmt keiner von der Gegenseite!
> Vor was sollten wir denn Angst haben? Vorm "Schwarzen Mann"
> Und die Aussage von RüdigerKunz mit dem Dünnpfiff unterschreibe ich sofort.
> ...


 WAS BEDEUTET " IANAL"???


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 Oktober 2011)

sigold schrieb:


> WAS BEDEUTET " IANAL"???


Google mal!


----------



## Heiko (31 Oktober 2011)

sigold schrieb:


> WAS BEDEUTET " IANAL"???


Zur Not hilft der Wiki Peter: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IANAL


----------



## Hippo (31 Oktober 2011)

Oder einfach auf den hinterlegten Link klicken 

@fidel - ich habe geschrieben "Vor was SOLLTEN" wir denn Angst haben ..."
Ich wüßte nämlich nicht wovor wir hier Angst hätten...
Und Du darfst unserem Team hier durchaus zutrauen daß wir wissen was wir tun.
Die Empfehlung sich auch an die Verbraucherzentralen zu wenden ist ja soweit ok, nur auch die haben schon hanebüchenen Dünnpfiff abgelassen. Je nachdem an wen Du dort gerätst.


----------



## BenTigger (1 November 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Und Du darfst unserem Team hier durchaus zutrauen daß wir wissen was wir tun.


Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, das die langjährigen User hier in einem Verbraucher Forum sind, welches schon 10 Jahre besteht und es diversen Abzockern und Dialerparasiten mit ihren Anwälten es nicht schafften, dieses Forum zu schliessen. Also kann man getrost davon ausgehen, dass wir unsere Mitglieder kennen, die hier schon lange aktiv sind.
Und das sind keine 15jährigen Grundschüler, die erst jetzt die Orientierungsstufe absolvieren wollen...

Hier ist alles vertreten, auch aus den Bereichen der Legislative, Judikative und Exekutive stammen unsere User. Auch jede Menge Journalisten sind hier vertreten. Wir haben also auch genug Wissen, was draussen vorgeht....


----------



## fidel (1 November 2011)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, das die langjährigen User hier in einem Verbraucher Forum sind, welches schon 10 Jahre besteht und es diversen Abzockern und Dialerparasiten mit ihren Anwälten es nicht schafften, dieses Forum zu schliessen. Also kann man getrost davon ausgehen, dass wir unsere Mitglieder kennen, die hier schon lange aktiv sind.
> Und das sind keine 15jährigen Grundschüler, die erst jetzt die Orientierungsstufe absolvieren wollen...
> 
> Hier ist alles vertreten, auch aus den Bereichen der Legislative, Judikative und Exekutivestammen unsere User. Auch jede Menge Journalisten sind hier vertreten. Wir haben also auch genug Wissen, was draussen vorgeht....



Wozu habt Ihr dann dieses "VerbraucherForum", wenn es Euch nur darum geht, mit unglaublichem Insider-Zynismus auf hilflose Anfragen zu reagieren? - Ich bin nunmal nicht 10 Jahre in Eurem exklusiven Club und bin außerdem selbst relativ neu auf so eine Abzock-Falle hereingefallen. Vielleicht koenntet Ihr dann wenigstens den Leuten, die hier einfach anfragen, was man schlauerweise machen koennte, nicht mit dieser Ueberheblichkeit kommen, sondern Listen rausgeben von Gerichtsurteilen und dergleichen, bzw. mehr Hinweise, als derartige, das habe der Abzocker "sich nicht aus den Fingern gesogen", bis hin zu denen, wie man Abos, die man nicht eingegangen ist, wieder loswird (dieser Tipp ist uebrigens hinfaellig, da das naechste Abo dann auf der naechsten Rechnung steht, wie mir geschehen). Der einzig sinnvolle Tipp ist der, sich einen guten Anwalt zu suchen (und den muss man uebrigens dann auch selbst "fuettern" mit Infos aus dem Internet zu den jeweiligen Firmen bzw. zu den jeweiligen Staatsanwaltschaften, wo dementsprechend Anzeigen laufen. Natuerlich ist es komplizierter und mit einem platten Rat nicht getan! Aber mit zynischen Kurzinfos auf Anfragen zu reagieren, nenn ich dann auch nicht "Verbraucherforum", dann schließt Euren Exklusiv-Club und bleibt unter Euch!


----------



## Reducal (1 November 2011)

Tschuldigung, dass ich mich einmische. Aus irgend einem, nicht nachvollziehbaren Grund, warst du mir > HIER < etwas zu nahe getreten , obwohl ich an der Diskussion gar nicht wirklich teilgenommen hatte und die anderen Kollegen hier haben dir deutlich erklärt, dass du dich zurück nehmen mögest.
 Wir sind hier nicht exklusiv und wir halten auch nicht mit Infos hinterm Berg, sonst würde der User "fidel" gar nicht hier sein. Jeder kann hier seine Fragen stellen und die meisten bekommen auch eine brauchbare Antwort. Nur Rechtsberatung, die bekommt hier niemand, auch wenn das der eine oder andere User hier sogar von von Berufs wegen leisten könnte.


----------



## BenTigger (1 November 2011)

@fidel:

wir sind hier kein fidelfütterverein...
sondern du must hier schon selbst lesen. Erst lesen und dann die Fragen stellen, die hier noch nicht zum hundertsten mal beantwortet wurden.
Du wirst dann sehen, wie viele hilfreiche Tips du dann plötzlich bekommst. Denke mal darüber nach, bevor du alle anderen hier verärgert angehst.
Dann wundere dich nicht, wenn dir ein heftiger Gegenwind um die Nase weht...
Bedenke, wir machen das hier ehrenamtlich und werden nicht dafür bezahlt, dir deine Probleme vom Hals zu schaffen. Das musst du leider selber machen. Wir können dir nur insofern helfen, wie es rechtlich zulässig ist.


----------



## Kevdog (3 November 2011)

Guten Tag,
ich habe das selbe Problem, brauch ich ja nicht weiter erläutern. Auf mein Schreiben zu "In-Telegance" kam nur ein Dreizeiler zurück "Bitte teilen sie uns ihre Mobilfunknummer zur weiteren Bearbeitung mit"! Ich zöger noch eine Antwort zu schreiben weil ich langsam keine Lust mehr habe mich damit auseinanderzusetzen. Per Mail habe ich es auch versucht, da kam eine Antwort von einer Firma aus Wien, was schon sehr merkwürdig ist. Dort haben sie mir aufgelistet mit welcher Ip-Adresse ich wann ein Abo abgeschlossen habe und auch mehrmals bestätigt haben soll.
Soll ich das so hinnehmen? Oder wollen die einem nur "Angst" machen damit man keine weiteren Schritte unternimmt weil man angeblich zu unrecht sein Geld zurückfordert?
Telekom ist leider nicht sehr hilfsbereit und ohne Rechtschutz möchte ich ungern einen Anwalt einschalten.


----------



## Hippo (3 November 2011)

guggst Du da und in den weiteren Links in meiner Signatur

Handyabo Kündigen - Kontaktadressen


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 November 2011)

Kevdog schrieb:


> Auf mein Schreibenzu "In-Telegance" kam nur ein Dreizeiler zurück
> 
> 
> > Bitte teilen sie uns ihre Mobilfunknummer zur weiteren Bearbeitung mit!


Um dein Anliegen zuordnen zu können brauchen die die gegenständliche Mobilfunknummer.



Kevdog schrieb:


> Ich zöger noch eine Antwort zu schreiben weil ich langsam keine Lust mehr habe mich damit auseinanderzusetzen.


Das nennt man Pattsituation - die belasten dein Konto weiter, das Abo läuft ungebremst und du ärgerst dich weiter rum, bis du dir einen neue Mobilfunknummer zulegst.


----------



## Kevdog (3 November 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Die Kündigung habe ich schon längst hinter mir. Mir gehts jetzt nur um die Beträge die ich bereits gezahlt habe. Ca. 85 Euro seit Juni. Die würde ich schon ganz gerne wieder haben, ich denke aber das ich da ohne RA bei der Firma nicht weit komme.


----------



## Hippo (3 November 2011)

Kevdog schrieb:


> ... ich denke aber das ich da ohne RA bei der Firma nicht weit komme.


Da denkst Du leider richtig!
Es soll zwar schon Leute gegeben haben die es alleine geschafft haben, aber dazu raten wird Dir keiner.


----------



## sigold (3 November 2011)

In Sachen Carmunity kam heute eine Mut machende Antwort von der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg, die fuer sich selber spricht:
"

Wir haben schon einige Verbraucherbeschwerden zu Carmunity, gerade in der letzten Zeit häufen sich diese.

Wir werden den Artikel auf unserer Webseite über SMS-Abofallen (http://www.vzhh.de/docs/120764/raetselhafte-posten-auf-der-handyrechnung.aspx) um weitere Angaben zu Carmunity, deren Vorgehensweise, und um einen Hinweis auf das Strafverfahren in Bremen sowie dessen Aktenzeichen etc. ergänzen, und dazu aufrufen, dass sich alle Betroffenen ebenfalls an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Bremen wenden mögen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Anneke Voß
Recht/Telekommunikation

Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
Kirchenallee 22, 20099 Hamburg
Telefon (040) 24832-0
Fax (040) 24832-290

[email protected]
www.vzhh.de"


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 November 2011)

sigold schrieb:


> In Sachen Carmunity kam heute eine Mut machende Antwort von der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg, die fuer sich selber spricht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ermittlungen gegen eine Firma, nicht gegen die Verantwortlichen? Aha, wird man wohl zukünftig größere Gefängnisse bauen müssen! Außerdem soll der doch etwas unsachliche Text wohl bedeuten, dass man in Bremen noch gar nicht so viele Anzeigen hat, um das Ganze klagereif einzutüten.


----------



## Mülller (20 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
nachdem ich im letzten Jahr auch in die Abofalle getappt bin, und ich nach häufigem Hin- und Her-Briefwechsel (jedesmal per Einschreiben, also auch mit Kosten) keine Chance gesehen habe, mein Geld zurückzubekommen, habe ich mir anders beholfen.

Ich habe den Mobilfunk-Vertrag gekündigt. Dann kommt recht schnell ein Schreiben, warum man denn kündigen würde und ob man es sich nicht noch überlegen wolle. Sie würden tolle Angebote machen, wenn man bleibt. Und siehe da. Ich habe einen billigeren Vertrag angeboten bekommen.
Dies macht nun 80,-€ Euro Ersparnis aus. Dem steht die, meiner Meinung nach nicht gerechtfertigte, Abbuchung eines Drittanbieters in Höhe von 39,95€ entgegen. Also bin ich halt so zu meinem Geld bekommen.
So haben zwar die Abzocker leider auch ihr Geld bekommen, aber für mich war das im Nachhinein die eleganteste Lösung.

Wenn das nun tausende Geschädigter auch tun - vielleicht überlegen sich dann die Mobilfunkanbieter, ob sie weiter die Provisionen von den Abzockfirmen einstecken wollen, oder ob sie ihre Praktiken ändern.
Nur mal so als Tip von mir.
(Bei Prepaid-Karten bringt dies halt leider nichts)
Grüße von Mülller


----------



## Hippo (20 Januar 2012)

Und wenn Du (ohne Aboprobleme) gekündigt hättest würden Dir die ganzen 80 € gehören ...
Wie Du sicher gelesen hast kaufen die Provider die Forderungen für etwa 80% auf und machen sie somit zu ihren eigenen.


----------



## Teleton (20 Januar 2012)

> Wenn das nun tausende Geschädigter auch tun - vielleicht überlegen sich dann die Mobilfunkanbieter, ob sie weiter die Provisionen von den Abzockfirmen einstecken wollen, oder ob sie ihre Praktiken ändern.


Die merken doch gar nicht, dass die Drittanbietersache in die Entscheidung zu bleiben eingeflossen ist.
Andersherum wird ein Schuh draus.
Wer Drittanbietermist an den Hacken hat kündigt aus diesem Grund und wechselt den Anbieter. Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen die anderen Anbieter machen doch auch mit beim Drittanbietergeschäft. Das mag sein aber die haben den Wechsler noch nicht abgezogen sondern planen es nur. Für mich ein Unterschied.


----------



## Eva23 (4 Februar 2012)

@ Dk 84 alias Dorfkind,

anlässlich einiger Recherchen zum Thema "Abzocke im Internet" sind wir auf ihren Beitrag gestoßen und wollten sie fragen ob wir für eine ZDFDoku Kontakt zu ihnen aufnehmen dürften?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eva 23

[Modedit by Hippo: Bis zur Akkreditierung von Eva 23 raten wir von einer Kontaktaufnahme ab]


----------



## Hippo (4 Februar 2012)

Hallo Eva 23,
bitte akkreditiere Dich bei der Forenleitung als Journalistin.
Vorher raten wir generell ab auf unbestätigte Anfragen einzugehen.


----------

